# New Vesuvius Arrived



## hammerme (Feb 5, 2018)

Following my purchase of Vesuvius via DaveC on forum its arrived from Italy today. I have spent the evening setting up and running few shots through. First impressions are everything and just opening the shipping box is an experience, with the lovely box full of various accessories. It comes with 3 portafilters one being a bottomless plus a nice tamper.


----------



## hammerme (Feb 5, 2018)

Tried straight profile with 10 sec pre infusion at 2 bar and 9 bar rest of shot. all good







then tried Ron profile for lever which was lovely


----------



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

Congratulations, great choice which I am sure you will really enjoy.

Bottomless is only one I use these days, every one gets a double!!!

Nigel


----------



## hammerme (Feb 5, 2018)

sorry pics all upside down!!


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

hammerme said:


> Tried straight profile with 10 sec pre infusion at 2 bar and 9 bar rest of shot. all good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Nice floor! Machine looks awesome too


----------



## hammerme (Feb 5, 2018)

One thing I noticed it appears they have changed water level sensor to float type mounted in water tank


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Shiny


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hammerme said:


> One thing I noticed it appears they have changed water level sensor to float type mounted in water tank


They did I forgot to mention that. There were so many difficulties getting the capacitive one calibrated right when building them, they dropped it in favour of the float system....it's also a cheaper system for them (in term of build time and cost). One thing I will say is the accessories packs and extra portafilters are quite generous, and plans are in place to potentially not offer so much with the standard machine e.g. 2 portafilters not 3 etc.. Although I will see if they can keep all of this in if there are more forum offers. The main thing is the wonderful internals with the hidden costs you don't see, but work for you every day....and the case is thicker than most machines (but then you had to lift it, so you know what I mean).

Looks awesome, glad it got to you OK.

P.S. I presume you're very happy with what you paid?


----------



## hammerme (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Dave Its an amazing machine cant help keep polishing it







very pleased with price as see BB appear to have raised their price now! Really appreciate the work you have put into getting the offer on the forum for these machines also the great review/manual you worked on as they have helped a huge amount.

Its very early days and have kept things simple to start. only issue i am having is with my own roasted beans being bit on dark side as i rushed a load for when the machine was on route. Also have a K30 Vario grinder i brought at weekend from Gumtree i am getting to grips with (appear to be getting lot of static!) All in all lots to play with and already making best coffee i have done at home so good start.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How old is the k30 ? Older model might explain static


----------



## hammerme (Feb 5, 2018)

oh and yes the box of bits is very generous, i was looking to get naked portafilter and tamper Paolo informed me all came with machine so very nice bonus, great pack of spare parts too.


----------



## hammerme (Feb 5, 2018)

hi its 2015 with the correct chute and brass top ring. it wasnt doing it when i first got unit but had to adjust zero point, so not sure if that has caused issue!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hammerme said:


> Hi Dave Its an amazing machine cant help keep polishing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well lets hope BB don't get a cob on if they see it at these prices, or they are sure going to moan at me! However, my interest is to see the machine out there with users, otherwise all my efforts with the prototype to make it great will have been wasted.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm so jealous!

I worked from home yesterday (expected delivery day) but still managed to plumb in a water line and filter in preparation for its arrival.

It was diverted to Gatwick, then made it to Heathrow, now doesn't have an expected delivery date.

It's only a bit of snow, bring me my machine!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

This is killing me waiting,haha


----------



## hammerme (Feb 5, 2018)

Mine went from Gatwick to Birmingham then there were no updates until it arrived


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

BaggaZee said:


> I'm so jealous!
> 
> I worked from home yesterday (expected delivery day) but still managed to plumb in a water line and filter in preparation for its arrival.
> 
> ...


Although ACS can't do anything about the weather here....I think it's nice that they don't cheap out on the delivery method and airship the machine.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Although ACS can't do anything about the weather here....I think it's nice that they don't cheap out on the delivery method and airship the machine.


Absolutely agree. I was just frustrated at DHL. That said...it's arrived!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

BaggaZee said:


> Absolutely agree. I was just frustrated at DHL. That said...it's arrived!


Result!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Good to see more Vesuvius owners - I love the machine!!

One thing I noticed after 2-weeks of using was the lever (brew leaver?!) won't stay in the down (plush to machine) position - any ideas? @DavecUK


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

caffeinejunkie said:


> Good to see more Vesuvius owners - I love the machine!!
> 
> One thing I noticed after 2-weeks of using was the lever (brew leaver?!) won't stay in the down (plush to machine) position - any ideas? @DavecUK


Could just be excess lubrication, because the bottom preinfusion valve is disabled, there are not the same pressure on the cam there would usually be to hold it in place, so on some machines it can sometimes adopt more neutral position in terms of physical (spring) pressures on the cam. It doesn't actually affect anything except aesthetically the lever rests in one slightly raised position rather the the other. *The effect on the machines operation is nil, nothing will leak, the pump won't come on no damage is being caused, no need to worry.* If you are very concerned about it, contact ACS and see if they can help....but it will probably sort itself out.

You might well find this subsides once it's been used for a while and temporarily returns just after you lubricate the cam (which needs doing periodically on any E61). The fact that some Vesuvius machines do it sometimes and others don't it probably down to variance on cam grinding (which is done specifically for the Vesuvius to aid stability in the raised position when pulling a shot) and manufacturing variance in other components..


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Could just be excess lubrication, because the bottom preinfusion valve is disabled, there are not the same pressure on the cam there would usually be to hold it in place, so on some machines it can sometimes adopt more neutral position in terms of physical (spring) pressures on the cam. It doesn't actually affect anything except aesthetically the lever rests in one slightly raised position rather the the other. *The effect on the machines operation is nil, nothing will leak, the pump won't come on no damage is being caused, no need to worry.* If you are very concerned about it, contact ACS and see if they can help....but it will probably sort itself out.
> 
> You might well find this subsides once it's been used for a while and temporarily returns just after you lubricate the cam (which needs doing periodically on any E61). The fact that some Vesuvius machines do it sometimes and others don't it probably down to variance on cam grinding (which is done specifically for the Vesuvius to aid stability in the raised position when pulling a shot) and manufacturing variance in other components..


Thank you @DavecUK, I wasn't aware of the above so it sounds like it is more aesthetics then...

Out of curiosity what signs will I see that indicate the cam needs replacing?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

caffeinejunkie said:


> Thank you @DavecUK, I wasn't aware of the above so it sounds like it is more aesthetics then...
> 
> Out of curiosity what signs will I see that indicate the cam needs replacing?


A bit of boring detail follows, but it might be of interest to V owners

* The following applies to any E61 lever machine.* Things in the E61 should not need replacing for 7+ years (especially if you lube it now and then), but you might notice the brew lever not staying up, or the cam becomes very notchy. Usually though it will be the upper or lower brew pin (cam follower). In the case of the Vesuvius it's unlikely to be the lower one. The cam is harder than the pins (cam followers), so is the last thing to wear. Even if the cam did wear and say wouldn't stay up (as sometimes happens with machines), this can often be remedied by screwing out the top brew pin 1 turn, or even grinding the back portion of the cam a tad, either with a file or a grinding wheel. The the cam in my V is a standard cam I re-profiled myself and then showed a photo to ACS who then made cams for the production machines based on the profile I used (in fact theirs are slightly more aggressive than mine).

Standard E61 cams won't work well because of the loss of the preinfusion spring.........

The issue was one of unwanted preinfusion from a standard E61 group when the machine was a full pressure profiler. There were 3 ways I saw to skin the cat:

1. Lose the preinfusion spring so the chamber was always open and lose a tiny bit of stability, but to mod the cam so no bad effects

2. Put a stronger spring in which opens at 11 bar and have the bottom group vent spring opens at the standard 13 - 13.5 bar....this would prevent the preinfusion chamber being used but has a few issues I wasn't keen on (bit complex to go into).

3. Use a solenoid E61 group (which I was very keen on but ACS were not). I felt it was the optimum solution, they felt it would spoil the aesthetics and not give the market what it wanted (marketing decision). They were also concerned they had started one way and should continue.

So 3 was my preferred option, but 1 was acceptable to me. There were some nuances I have probably not mentioned, but the whole area discussed technically in some detail years ago. The V has been pretty well thought out.

The only thing I will say is E61 groups are made by a few different manufacturers in Italy and spares from 1 manufacturer will fit other groups, but sometimes not perfectly. Then you get generic spares manufacturers which don't fit anyone's groups very well unless your lucky. Fortunately there should be a good and reasonably priced supply of group spares available from ACS when/if needed. I have also offered to hold a box of some small spares for them in the UK (for free) so people can get the rapidly. I await them to take me up on my *free* offer


----------

